

Awesome research from Microsoft - hdkmraf
http://research.microsoft.com/apps/pubs/default.aspx?id=154568

======
mukyu
actual title: "Self-Certification: Bootstrapping Certified Typecheckers in F*
with Coq"

------
marshallp
All this coq 'n agda stuff won't produce anything of practical value to
software engineering before the singularity arrives. Haskell is already too
much for practical work, ocaml's near the perfect typed language point.

~~~
BasDirks
Haskell is already too much for practical work?

No.

I use it as my main scripting language.

~~~
marshallp
Have you tried ocaml. Haskell keeps moving, takes much longer to get to grips
with, and most users don't use all it's features (which keep growing).
Meanwhile you can get your head around all of ocaml pretty easily and it gives
you no surprises. Ocaml is for coders, haskell's for grad students.

~~~
BasDirks
I haven't tried it, but sounds like I should :)

~~~
marshallp
Yea, along with prolog, it's one of the hidden pearls of programming

